# Betta Rescue Competition coming up soon :')



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi guys! :-D:lol:

So the other night, I was searching through these competition threads for ideas to make my own competition, and an idea popped into my head! So I guess this is me starting it!
I’m completely new at this, so if you see any flaws, please, please let me know.
I have moderators permission for this (Thanks to Saukra8)

*COMPETITION:* _Best Betta Rescue Results._

*RUNNING TIME:* 

*Start* _

(Thread will be posted, photos entered on this date, or after.):_ *Monday, 19th November, 2012, at 5:00pm (New Zealand time)*

*Finish* 

*(Photos MUST be entered by this date, any late enterers won’t be accepted, or judged): Wednesday, 19th December 2012, at 5:00pm (New Zealand time)*

*Results:* 

*I will try and have the thread posted up within the week or two. *

*TO ENTER:*

_•	Post a picture of your rescue Betta that you have taken on the day you enter the competition, or the day/night before.
•	On the finishing date, come back, edit your comment, and insert the picture taken on the end day of the competition, or the day/night before.
•	Only enter one rescued Betta, please. Don’t forget to post both pictures.
•	State which photo is *BEFORE*, and what is *AFTER*. Without these, you will not be judged, as I would like to make it as clear as possible._

*RULES:* 

•_ *Must *have a photo taken of the fish *on the day you enter the competition.*
•	You *must* take a photo of your Betta *on the day enter the final photograph.*
•	You must include dates of when the photograph(s) was taken.
•	No double posting. No editing comments (apart from entering second photograph).
•	*Normal forum rules apply!! I cannot stress this more!!*
•	You must state what tail type the Betta is, and also how old.
•	If you don’t enter the second photograph before the appropriate date, you will not be considered “part of the competition”!!
•	You can only enter once, with *ONE *Betta._

This competition is solely meant for tail repair


*HOW JUDGING WILL WORK:*

_I will take into consideration

•	Tail type: For instance, a VT or CT will take longer to recover than a PK, because of tail type.
•	What the Betta looked like on first photograph, to the second.
•	Personal opinion.
•	If the forum rules, and competition rules have been met efficiently.
•	Punctuation
•	If you posted at the last minute (Earlier the better)_

*IT WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU:*

_•	Didn’t post unnecessary replies: e.g. “Such a cute Betta” etc as it makes the thread difficult to follow.
•	Only entered once!! Only chose ONE rescue Betta.
•	Had some sort of “proof” of your rescue. It’s okay if you don’t, though.
•	Include what foods, special care or treatments you are using on your Rescue Betta. Reason for this is that it can help others with their rescues in the future, and also give ideas.
•	*Be patient. *_

*ALSO, I must stress, that this competition is just for the sake of it, the fun, and entertainment. I think it may help others who are interested in Rescuing Betta’s, and give them ideas on how to care for them. Although I do support competitiveness, I do not support snide comments, hate, discrimination, or judgement on someone’s care, lack of progress, or progress in general. Anyone who feels like they need to break rules and do something that can jeopardise or hurt other people’s feelings can leave this post. Same goes with when I post the results.*


Thank you,
Moonsand0wls. :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't wait!!! ;D


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, yes, to anyone who reads this madmonahan will also be judging this :')


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

why would a vt or a ct take longer to recover...?

And I am confused... so I must rescue a betta within the competition time frame to be eligible?


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> why would a vt or a ct take longer to recover...?
> 
> And I am confused... so I must rescue a betta within the competition time frame to be eligible?


Well, in my opinion, because they have longer tails to grow than a PK. But that's my opinion.

No. You can have rescued a Betta within any time, but you must take a photo of your rescued Betta The night before or on the date the competition starts, and the night before or on the night the competition ends. 

You may enter, considering there is still room for improvement and healing on your rescue Betta. We will be judging on improvements, not what has been there from the start.

If that makes sense.

~moonsand0wls, madmonahan


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I see.
i do have to say that rescues may not be hit by finrot, but by disease and other ailments that are not connected to finnage  Im my case I've rescued a betta who died from gill flukes without any physical ailments. his fins were perfect...


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, I actually didn't think of that. 
I should make it for tail repair, because that's what I was thinking along the lines of. XD


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for making me realise that!

I can't edit it, so I hope people read this!! This competition is soley mean't for tail repair!! I apologise. Thank you


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

You can ask one of the mod's to edit your original post as you see fit... to make it easier for them, just retype what you want to put and just have them copy and paste that to the original post.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

This is a fun idea, but for those who are interested in actually rescuing a betta for this competition the timing might be kind of bad. I know for me personally I couldn't get a new sick betta because I am leaving for a week for the USA Thanksgiving holiday. If you ever decide to do this again, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I mean you don't have to rescue a Betta specifically for the competition, you could have gotten it awhile back, but as long as your rescue Betta isn't in optimum health (meaning that their fins still have room for improvement - growth etc) you can enter. You just need to have taken a photo the night before or on the day that the competition starts, and another photo the day before or on the day the competition starts. You don't need to rescue another Betta! XD


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Oh I know, but I only have the two fish, and neither of them have had any fin problems. And I do want another fish, but I don't think sick fish like traveling 400 miles. lol. So I will just have to wait for the next competition!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

oh  that's cool


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Let the contest begin! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

That's if anyone enters!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

People will! Just wait!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone? Come on you know you want to!


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to... but you know, is not that easy. Even if my fiance would approve of a new animal in the house it is way to near to holidays for me to be bale to give a sick animal the attention it needs, since I will be leaving.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Sigh :L I don't want this anymore.


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

It was a good idea Moon. But maybe you can start it later like January or in Spring. *nods*


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw I was going to enter.....kinda forgot until tonight though...I'm assuming you're just going to postpone it? I just got a rescue a few days ago that would have been a perfect candidate lol


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

You can enter if you want  Or should we postpone?


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have one that is ready I would go ahead and post it. We can always have another contest later, so I don't think you should postpon it if there are people willing to enter.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

OKAY it's on.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

yay!!! lol


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! ^^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

cant wait for some posts! >.<


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

sweet! posting a pic of Fievel tonight!


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

*Fievel*

Not the greatest pics of him, but you get the idea. He's absolutely petrified of my camera...he does nose dives into the gravel. So, this is the best I could get of my little spazzy Fievel lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

If you don't mind, I'll post a pic of Maggie a little later.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yup :L
Sigh. This competition failed, didn't it?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think it failed XD the rules probably just needs to be a little more lenient.... 
I mean I've rescued betta before... but I dont have him any more


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm crap at running things, and when I do, I always have strict rules xD xD ohwell.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I think if you wait until after the holidays and stuff, then open it up to all rescues (past and present) you would probably have more turn out.....just my suggestions 

I think the only thing that made it harder is because it was only open to current rescues. I've never had a rescue before and if I had not fallen in love with Fievel at the pet store I wouldn't have just gotten one for it for just the contest. So yeah....again, just my thoughts...


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

tromboneplaya said:


> I think if you wait until after the holidays and stuff, then open it up to all rescues (past and present) you would probably have more turn out.....just my suggestions
> 
> I think the only thing that made it harder is because it was only open to current rescues. I've never had a rescue before and if I had not fallen in love with Fievel at the pet store I wouldn't have just gotten one for it for just the contest. So yeah....again, just my thoughts...



+1 

Contest definitely is a good idea, but timing may have been bad, with everyone focused on holidays and all... Plus if you give a wider window, such as any betta rescued within the past 6months for example, you would have more "eligible" contestants. I'd love to see how this contest turns out, since I love happy endings!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

My English is annoying (It's not my first language) and people can't understand what I'm saying >_< ohwell


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I think I might have made things confusing. I personally haven't had a fish with bad fins so I said I needed to actually rescue one for this if I wanted to participate, but the holidays are a really bad time for me personally to do this. The rules in the beginning I believe say that you can use pictures of progress, that you post the old picture on the first day and a current picture of the fish on the last day. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats right!!


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

So would I be posting the pictures of the day I rescued a betta and then posting a picture today, then a picture on the final day?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Could you explain it a bit better? I have a rescue fish I bought and I'm not sure what to post! I will just post a bunch of pics and hope I do it right! ;-)

This is him at WalMart (mid-October)









This is him 3 weeks later









This is him at 5-6 weeks








http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4736&pictureid=30079
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4736&pictureid=30007

Him now!
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4906&pictureid=31398
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4906&pictureid=31397
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4906&pictureid=31401

(He's investigating Magic who is eating an algae wafer. She wasn't too happy and closed her lid so he wouldn't get her food! XD)
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4906&pictureid=31402


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Where is heartbreaker/CandiceMM at? She is gonna blow everyone out of the water!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol she does have quite a story!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Heartbreaker is in a whole other category... Wouldnt be fair if he was entered here.. Hehehe


----------

